# Say Hello to Mia - Kitten * *



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I would like to introduce our new member of the family :luv . She is 8 weeks old and is a persian/himalayan cross. She is even more adorable in person! As some may know my other cat Kobe doesn't live with me as I moved provinces last year and my parents got incredibly attached and asked to keep him. It was really hard not taking him with me. So for the past year Ive been looking on sites for kitty's. And just last week my husband surprised me with her! I was sooooooo happy and shocked at the same time. She is just amazing to have around. She is the most affectionate kitty I have ever known. I have already written a couple posts as for her diet. Thanks for the replies...We haven't named her yet though Its taking pretty long to but as soon as we name her I will post. Here are some photogenic pics of our beauty. She is extremely playful and loves to cuddle and be the center of attention. 

Enjoy the pics :wink 





















































http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/Goldenz/DSC_1344.jpg
[img]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/Goldenz/DSC_1346.jpg


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Our Sweeet JOY!*

Fuzzy love! She is a cutie!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Our Sweeet JOY!*

Look at her fuzzy little cuteness. You have a great hubby!


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Our Sweeet JOY!*

Thanks guys she is real fuzzy!! 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Our Sweeet JOY!*

You forgot to post this one:








What an adorable kitten


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

New pic at 8 weeks


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't even stand how cute she is. Look at those big, round eyes.


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

9 weeks


----------



## jmsx521 (Sep 18, 2008)

That one is such a _fur ball_!


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Stunning pictures..

What camera do you use?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful kitten! She is pretty enough to be a centerfold in a cat magazine!


----------



## BeboLucylove (Nov 8, 2009)

She is so photogenic, lovely cat. =3


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

How is you little kitten doing?

Please may you put up more pics


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

So sweet & precious!!! :luv


----------

